# aggressive grass snake



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i went snake hunting, again, on sunday and found my first Grass Snake of the year.

it wasn't too happy at being disturbed and thrashed about and raised its head and neck in a strike 'S'... i've never seen one be this aggressive before, but i braved it and got some shots...


IMGP3082 by laurencea, on Flickr


....










pretty funny considering this is how big (small) it was


IMGP3066 by laurencea, on Flickr


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

How the heck do you find things when they are so small?! 
I am useless at snake hunting, never seen one! lol

Great pics btw, love grassies


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

It's not being aggressive, it's being defensive. It's simply defending itself because it is scared. Nothing aggressive about it.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

em_40 said:


> How the heck do you find things when they are so small?!
> I am useless at snake hunting, never seen one! lol
> 
> Great pics btw, love grassies


ta.
i was checking the refugia and looking for one... it was tucked under some grass, but i could just see it. i've been checking on reptiles all this year, so i have my 'reptile eyes' in now. i did point out 4 common lizards basking on a log to someone earlier and they couldn't see them at all



ArmyBoy said:


> It's not being aggressive, it's being defensive. It's simply defending itself because it is scared. Nothing aggressive about it.


yes, it's called humour. the title was chosen especially because the snakey is so small. nevermind.


----------



## rossiriley (Jul 11, 2010)

I have spent years looking for British reptiles .I have caught and released obviously a male sand lizard at Ainsdale after going there for 12 years and not managing to see any until a few years back.I have caught slow worms and common lizards in Devon.But have never seen the British snakes


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

rossiriley said:


> I have spent years looking for British reptiles .I have caught and released obviously a male sand lizard at Ainsdale after going there for 12 years and not managing to see any until a few years back.I have caught slow worms and common lizards in Devon.But have never seen the British snakes


it might be worth contacting your local ARG group to see if they have any hints as to where to look.

the grass snakes are very elusive, there are thought to be 100+ on the site, but you can do many many surveys before you find one! most people see them swimming across the pools.


----------



## rossiriley (Jul 11, 2010)

not sure if there is a reptile group near me(manchester)or snakes for tat matter


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

rossiriley said:


> not sure if there is a reptile group near me(manchester)or snakes for tat matter


have a look here...

Local Groups - ARGUK | ARG UK


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

laurencea said:


> ta.
> i was checking the refugia and looking for one... it was tucked under some grass, but i could just see it. i've been checking on reptiles all this year, so i have my *'reptile eyes' in* now. i did point out 4 common lizards basking on a log to someone earlier and they couldn't see them at all
> 
> 
> ...


always love the expression! " get you're eye in." my 6 year old has a great "eye" for lizards


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

jonodrama said:


> always love the expression! " get you're eye in." my 6 year old has a great "eye" for lizards


Lol, my 2 year old has a great 'eye' for bugs, and he often says he sees a snake, but I've never seen it if he has!


----------

